# **Getting there, slowly but surely!**



## Iseeblood6six6 (Feb 13, 2022)

Starting to see some good gains. I feel great. I appreciate all the help from everyone from UGBB! I've been learning so much. And getting great advice.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 13, 2022)

You train at Planet Fitness?


----------



## Iseeblood6six6 (Feb 14, 2022)

Lmao..no my gym just has this werid fascination with the color purple. 😶


----------



## Test_subject (Feb 14, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You train at Planet Fitness?


“Training” and “Planet Fitness” do not belong in the same sentence.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 14, 2022)

Planet Fatness, get it right damn. 😁


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 18, 2022)

I’ll be following 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iseeblood6six6 (Feb 27, 2022)

After I'm don't with my cycle I'll show the before and afters the before I look like mayonnaise. 😅😶


----------



## Iseeblood6six6 (Mar 20, 2022)

I'm about post cycle soon. Any advice for my next cycle..I need to get my bloods done. I was on for about 10 weeks. So I tried the anavar at the end which was cool and all but I'm realizing I should bulk up first then cut down for look after all that so I'm not gunna probably do that agian..next cycle I'm gunna run test at 500 mgs a week but I'm asking you guys with experience what other compound do you think I should try.? And for what range of time in my next cycle I'm gunna run atleast 12 weeks next run maybe 16..


----------

